# Cubeast - a speedcubing timer for Bluetooth cubes with support for all Bluetooth cubes, all timers and all major solving methods



## cubeast (May 11, 2020)

I'm excited to announce that the first version of Cubeast is live!

cubeast.com​
By leveraging the Bluetooth connectivity of modern cubes Cubeast aims to provide a new set of insights and tools to help you become a better cuber. It records, stores and analyzes all of your solves.

Main features:

solve analysis and playback - multiple methods supported (including Roux), new methods can be added easily
statistics for each method step
analysis of averages
support for slice moves even on cubes without gyroscopes, Cubeast will even try to guess wide turns and rotations in some cases
ability to generate a public link to your solve or average
comments and likes on shared solves
comprehensive statistics
support for all Bluetooth cubes currently on the market
support for all timers
I really believe Bluetooth cubing will be an important part of speedcubing in the future. I have a ton of ideas for future upgrades, among others:

battles & tournaments
training exercises to help with cross, alg learning, alg recognition etc
case & alg recognition during solve analysis, statistics per case and per algorithm
blindfolded solving

Those will be coming in future releases.

Enjoy and please send any feedback you have!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 12, 2020)

It’s pronounced cube beast?


----------



## Kit Clement (May 12, 2020)

Why not the standard white top, green front for scrambling? This is going to be an incredibly annoying default for those who are very used to always scrambling in WCA orientation.


----------



## cubeast (May 12, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> It’s pronounced cube beast?



Just one word, like in the video.



Kit Clement said:


> Why not the standard white top, green front for scrambling? This is going to be an incredibly annoying default for those who are very used to always scrambling in WCA orientation.



It's fixed in the current version. I haven't had the time to record an updated video yet.


----------



## kubesolver (May 12, 2020)

This software looks very promising. It might be a game changer for me if the reconstructions are easly available as it's such a pain to get them out of cube station app.

I have a problem however, that I can't connect my cube to the app. and I have read FAQ.

The gan356i app can connect to the gan cube station app, but the cubeast won't connect to it in Chrome. Do I need to pair up my phone with a cube first?
It's a relatively modern android phone (released in 2015).

Edit:
I managed to connect to the app and play around with it.
It's still in early development but it's already amazing and I already know that I will use it as my preferred smart-cube program.

The interface is easy to use, reliable and works very fast, stats about solves are already nice and easy to access / interpret.

I like how I can go over the solves from my training session looking e.g. for the F2L pairs that took me the most time to execute or recognize.


----------



## Llewelys (May 15, 2020)

I've been using the app for a few days now and I really like it, especially the recognition/execution distinction in the graph and in the statistics.

Will there be a possibility to choose between timed and untimed inspection in a future update?


----------



## cubeast (May 15, 2020)

I'm glad you like the app!



Llewelys said:


> Will there be a possibility to choose between timed and untimed inspection in a future update?



Yes. It's one of the priorities now. Should be available in a week or two.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 15, 2020)

I really like this! I was thinking about selling my Gan 356 I because I didn't think the stats in CubeStation would actually help me improve, but I think I will keep my cube now after I found Cubeast! The stats seem useful for helping me become faster. The only things I wish were added/fixed is a way to slow down the playback of my solve, it turns too fast for me to see what I am doing. Also, the reconstructions it gives are accurate in that they solve the cube, but it doesn't usually recognize my rotations, so in the reconstructions my solves have lots of B moves and S moves which in the actual solve I rotated and did R/M moves.


----------



## MarkA64 (May 15, 2020)

This is amazing. I hope it becomes widely used. The ability to playback solves is really good for improvement, I imagine. 

I will be getting a smart cube soon.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 15, 2020)

Now we just need @Wish Lin to make his cheap smartcubes so I can use it without going broke. =D Looks amazing though!


----------



## ortwin (May 15, 2020)

To be able to enter my own scramble would be an important feature for me.


----------



## cubeast (May 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> The only things I wish were added/fixed is a way to slow down the playback of my solve, it turns too fast for me to see what I am doing.



For now you can either play the solve as it was done or go move by move. There's definitely space for improvement. Cool feature would be to highlight pieces that are being solved.



Owen Morrison said:


> Also, the reconstructions it gives are accurate in that they solve the cube, but it doesn't usually recognize my rotations, so in the reconstructions my solves have lots of B moves and S moves which in the actual solve I rotated and did R/M moves.



Yep. This one is a bit problematic. For now Cubeast doesn't use cube's gyroscope. First of all not all of the cubes have gyroscopes, second - even the ones in Gans are not that accurate. I think the only good solution for that problem for now would be to give the user the ability to edit the solve manually after it was done.



ortwin said:


> To be able to enter my own scramble would be an important feature for me.


That's coming very soon.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 16, 2020)

I just got my first solve where it messed up. https://app.cubeast.com/public/share/3eO1LIFZooMBw6WhWE4Lrj although to be fair, I did mess up my cross, two of the cross pieces needed to be swapped.

Also, I have been getting a ton of +2s when I didn't actually get one, it seems like if the cube on the screen isn't solved then it gives me a +2, and the cube on the screen is like .1 seconds behind, so if I stop the timer right as I solve the cube it will often give me a +2.

EDIT: I just found out, if you mess up you cross but wait until PLL to fix it you won't get correct stats.


----------



## MarkA64 (May 16, 2020)

The timer should auto-stop on completion of the solve. Gyroscope support would be nice, but not needed if you can edit the solve.


----------



## cubeast (May 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I just got my first solve where it messed up. https://app.cubeast.com/public/share/3eO1LIFZooMBw6WhWE4Lrj although to be fair, I did mess up my cross, two of the cross pieces needed to be swapped.



Yup, it thought you're solving red face down, because you actually completed the red cross before the yellow one. I'm not sure if there's a good solution in this situation. Stats from such a solve will always be useless, because you can't actually count a cross with two edges swapped as a completed cross for stats purposes. I guess I'd have to mark such solves as 'out of order' or 'non-CFOP' and not include them in stats. Let me know if you can think of a better approach.



Owen Morrison said:


> Also, I have been getting a ton of +2s when I didn't actually get one, it seems like if the cube on the screen isn't solved then it gives me a +2, and the cube on the screen is like .1 seconds behind, so if I stop the timer right as I solve the cube it will often give me a +2.



Ok, I'll try to work on this one. Basically the problem is that Bluetooth devices can always have some lag that can change in time. I'm doing my best on the Cubeast side to try to estimate what the lag was, but it's not 100% accurate of course. Luckily the Gan's have an internal clock which measures intervals between moves. I haven't been using it yet, because I was focusing on supporting all cubes until now, but I think I can work on it soon.

Plus I'll add measuring the time using the cube only (see below). It will provide a workaround (at the cost of some functionality).



MarkA64 said:


> The timer should auto-stop on completion of the solve. Gyroscope support would be nice, but not needed if you can edit the solve.



I'll be adding auto-stop very soon too. Although of course I want to keep the option to use a keyboard/timer/stackmat too. On my solves average pickup and put-down times sum up to ~0.75s, which obviously makes it impossible to compare keyboard/timer/stackmat solves with solves timed just using the cube.


----------



## ortwin (May 17, 2020)

That's coming very soon.
[/QUOTE]

There is another feature I wish for, my guess is that it will be quite simple to implement:

Please introduce another solving method: "OTHER"
There are other methods people might use: Petrus, Heise,... whatever.
When I choose one of the methods offered so far, cube rotations (x, y2 and so on) appear in the solution, often I don't wnat those, or I did do them different anyway. Very closely related are the slice moves (E, S,...) sometimes introduced into the solution, most of the time I want the solution without those and also the different steps make no sense if I use a different method.

What do you think, a reasonable wish?


----------



## cubeast (May 18, 2020)

ortwin said:


> There is another feature I wish for, my guess is that it will be quite simple to implement:
> 
> Please introduce another solving method: "OTHER"
> There are other methods people might use: Petrus, Heise,... whatever.
> ...



First of all feel free to let me know if you want me to add methods that are not in Cubeast now. It's fairly easy for me to add new methods. I've just added Petrus yesterday.

Adding an 'Other' method is simple of course, but controlling whether slice turns, wide turns or rotations are recognized, would be a bit more work, because I'd basically have to let each user configure his preferred behavior. It can be done, but I'd place it further down on my to-do list.


----------



## ortwin (May 19, 2020)

Just to make sure there is no misunderstanding: the "Other" method I proposed is really the most simple one: no cube rotations, no slice turns, no wide turns. Just as primitive as that. 
It would be even better if moves like R2' are written without the prime, just R2. Of course it is the same, but only without prime it can be entered dirctly into the weekly competitions (FMC) in the speedsolving site.


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

cubeast said:


> I've just added Petrus yesterday.


Thanks!


----------



## cubeast (May 19, 2020)

A short update on what's coming.

I've been getting some amazing feedback from everybody since Cubeast launched. The amount of feature ideas I've been getting is mind boggling and it would easily take years to develop them all  I've sorted all the issues and feature requests according to the priority and this is what I'm going to be working on in the coming weeks / months.

Mobile view - to save time I didn't really concentrate on making Cubeast look good on mobile devices. It works, but the experience is not that great. I'm now redesigning all the views to look great on mobile. Plus, I'm making Cubeast a Progressive Web App so the overall experience will be very similar to a native app.
Competition vs training modes - competition mode will force you to use a timer started with your hands, random scrambles and a 15 second inspection. Training mode will allow you to use the cube as a timer, set a scramble and change the inspection duration. You'll have all the stats for both modes.
Changes in how sessions and averages currently work - the usability there is not great and could use some improvement
Improvements in handling lag with Gan 356i - with other cubes there's nothing I can do. Poor Bluetooth connections will just make the cube unusable. Luckily with the Gans there's a couple of tricks one can do.
Racing / battles - ability to create rooms where people could race each other. Maybe a ranking system for 1v1 random battles.
Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## ortwin (May 21, 2020)

cubeast said:


> A short update on what's coming.....
> 
> 
> ... Training mode will allow you to use the cube as a timer, *set a scramble ...*



Since for me this is the most important of the things to come, I just want to make sure you know how I feel it should work:

There should be differnt ways to set a scramble: 
One is obviously to start with a solved cube, do a random scramble or a scramble you have in writing in front of you, the app records the moves. 
That is what bluetooth.cubing.net can do. 
The other way would be to enter a scramble via keyboard or copy and paste it to the respective area. 
I really hope you are considering this second way to enter a scramble. Of course you would need to check if the text in the scramble field makes sense. In alg.cubing.net it is done.


----------



## ortwin (May 23, 2020)

I will use this app together with my giiker supercube mainly for
linear fmc solves.
Maybe that gives an idea why I am expanding my wish list in these directions:

*Show the movecount during the solve *(in a chosen metric or different mitrices)

*Show the moves already performed in an ongoing solve

Possibility to directly import the weekly scrambles *from https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/


----------



## Greycube (Jun 8, 2020)

Love the app. 

Would it be possible though to have an option to share the reconstruction to https://alg.cubing.net ?


----------



## cubeast (Jun 9, 2020)

If you use the 'Copy to clipboard' button in the 'Solution' tab of the solve view it will copy to clipboard the solution in the alg.cubing.net format.

If you don't need to edit the solve, but only to share it then you can generate a public link to the solve using the 'Share' button and share it directly in Cubeast.


----------



## Greycube (Jun 9, 2020)

Excellent. That is easy as then. Thanks for the reply

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm definitely using this! So much effort has been put into the development in this website as seen from the clean interface and detailed description of each and every cube. I really hope this become the website everyone goes to after Bluetooth smart cubes become widely used!


----------



## iBonhomme (Jun 13, 2020)

For IOS users, it works with bluefy app, gan356i only, not my gocube.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 13, 2020)

My 356i suddenly experiences a lot of lag, like whenever I do a solve, the scramble can't catch up to my turning, and the solving process is the same, so I always got a DNF and had to reset everytime......need somehelp here.


----------



## cubeast (Jun 13, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> My 356i suddenly experiences a lot of lag, like whenever I do a solve, the scramble can't catch up to my turning, and the solving process is the same, so I always got a DNF and had to reset everytime......need somehelp here.



Hmm, sounds like some kind of a hardware issue probably.

Higher lag times can be problematic for Cubeast. Most notably with high Bluetooth lag it might be impossible to synchronize cube with the timer (keyboard, touchscreen or an external timer). Cubeast might indicate that turns were done after the timer was stopped and add a +2s penalty even though in reality turns were done before the timer was stopped. In those cases the only solution is to try to improve the quality of the Bluetooth connection to the cube.

Are you using a computer/laptop or a phone? What's the distance between the bluetooth receiver and the cube? Do you have any more bluetooth devices connected at the same time?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 14, 2020)

cubeast said:


> Are you using a computer/laptop or a phone? What's the distance between the Bluetooth receiver and the cube? Do you have any more Bluetooth devices connected at the same time?


I am using a laptop, with the cube directly above the laptop's keyboard, and it is the only connected Bluetooth device.


----------



## cubeast (Jun 14, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> I am using a laptop, with the cube directly above the laptop's keyboard, and it is the only connected Bluetooth device.



Have you tried using your cube with other apps? Maybe csTimer? We need to establish if it's a problem with your hardware or a problem with Cubeast.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 14, 2020)

cubeast said:


> Have you tried using your cube with other apps? Maybe csTimer? We need to establish if it's a problem with your hardware or a problem with Cubeast.


I’ve only tried using it with Cubestation and although it’s not a good experience, Bluetooth connection was never a problem.

Edit: I just tried csTimer and it also lags like Cubeast, so it's probably my cube's problem. I am using the earliest model of Gan356i(shown as "China" in Cuebast), so that might be the problem, since @kubesolver up there also uses 356i and doesn't seem to have a problem.


----------



## cubeast (Jun 14, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> I’ve only tried using it with Cubestation and although it’s not a good experience, Bluetooth connection was never a problem.
> 
> Edit: I just tried csTimer and it also lags like Cubeast, so it's probably my cube's problem. I am using the earliest model of Gan356i(shown as "China" in Cuebast), so that might be the problem, since @kubesolver up there also uses 356i and doesn't seem to have a problem.



I wouldn't necessarily blame the cube itself. I have all Gan 356i versions and they're all doing fine to this day connection-wise. There might be issues on the laptop side actually or somethings else that causes poor connectivity.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 14, 2020)

cubeast said:


> I wouldn't necessarily blame the cube itself. I have all Gan 356i versions and they're all doing fine to this day connection-wise. There might be issues on the laptop side actually or somethings else that causes poor connectivity.


Ok. I will try other computers then.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 15, 2020)

I just tried with my iPhone using Bluefy but it still desyncs just like before.


----------



## u Cube (Jun 15, 2020)

This looks insane, love the recognition chart, don't have a Bluetooth cube though


----------



## cubeast (Jul 15, 2020)

A new version of the site is up. This update was about improving the user experience on mobile. The site looks very different and hopefully a lot better on mobile. Next I'll be working on custom scrambles, timing the solve using the cube and a few others. 

Important: due to invalid cache settings on the previous version you might have to press CTRL-F5 to forcefully clear the browser's cache for the update to take effect. Otherwise the site might be stuck on the loading screen. Sorry!


----------



## daanyaalc1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Yo I use cubeast and wanted to ask that when i go to statistics it only show day by day and not solve by solve! Ive been using it for 2 days so it only has 2 points on the graph not the 30 solves ive done. So can you make it where for example it would show 30 solves on the graph or at least show a curve based on the 30 points not the 2 days (only 2 points)?


----------



## cubeast (Jul 17, 2020)

daanyaalc1 said:


> Yo I use cubeast and wanted to ask that when i go to statistics it only show day by day and not solve by solve! Ive been using it for 2 days so it only has 2 points on the graph not the 30 solves ive done. So can you make it where for example it would show 30 solves on the graph or at least show a curve based on the 30 points not the 2 days (only 2 points)?



Thanks for your interest in the app!

I know some other timers popularized solve by solve graphs. I grouped the solves by day, because IMO it provides a cleaner view. Let's be honest, the variation in solving time during the day is usually going to be so significant that it will only decrease rather than increase the visibility of trends on the graph.

Having said that I'm still planning to add the solve by solve graph. The statistics section in general needs a bit of an improvement. I'm not sure myself when I'll be working on that though. Probably somewhere in the next month or two.


----------



## daanyaalc1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for the reply but i really hope u could add that in faster because even if u use the app for one year its only 365 points! A solve by solve would be lots interesting and helpful especially for those who do 50+ solves a day! And one more thing on the right side where it shows PB it only shows for that session and i cant find my all time PB?


----------



## cubeast (Jul 17, 2020)

daanyaalc1 said:


> And one more thing on the right side where it shows PB it only shows for that session and i cant find my all time PB?



For now there's no way of finding your PB. My plan is to eventually add sorting to the 'Log' section.


----------



## cubeast (Jul 21, 2020)

Guys, I'm currently rewriting the way averages and sessions are handled. While I know more or less what I need to do regarding averages, I'm not sure what features are expected from sessions. Should a new day (or not cubing for few hours) automatically start a new session? Should the user have full control over creating and removing sessions?

I'd appreciate if you posted any ideas you might have regarding how sessions should work.


----------



## atw20 (Jul 23, 2020)

I think it would be better if the user has full control over sessions - starting, splitting, merging, renaming, removing (similar to csTimer).


----------



## atw20 (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm loving this app, it's basically the only one I use with my GAN356i. The official Cube Station app seems to be going in a very wrong direction...

Would it be possible to recognize the OLL and PLL cases automatically (and maybe cases for other methods, as well) and generate statistics based on that?
It would be nice if Cubeast could tell you the average time for each OLL/PLL case in actual solves.


----------



## cubeast (Jul 24, 2020)

atw20 said:


> It would be nice if Cubeast could tell you the average time for each OLL/PLL case in actual solves.



Sure! That's definitely in the pipeline. My plan is to keep all the cases and algorithms in the db to provide stats per case and per alg. Generally the problem now is not the lack of ideas, but the lack of time. Even though I work on Cubeast every single day building even the things that seem simple takes time. The app was released fairly recently so there's still some basic things missing and some usability issues that need to be addressed first.

As of now the plan goes more or less like this:

better sessions and averages - ~2 weeks from now
more flexibility during solving: custom scrambles, using the cube to time the solve etc - ~5 weeks from now
battle mode: 1v1, multiplayer - 2-3 months from now
case recognition - 4-5 months from now
Keep in mind that priorities might change at any point in the future and my estimates are almost certainly wrong one way or the other 

The good thing about keeping all the solves on the Cubeast server is that I can run the case recognition stuff retroactively on the older solves, so even though you don't have case/alg stats for your current solves now the solves can be re-analyzed in the future.


----------



## Henk (Jul 25, 2020)

Been experiencing a lot of desyncs with the Gan i2 on PC, and every time it disconnects automatically after some solves... I̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶b̶u̶y̶ ̶a̶ ̶p̶r̶o̶p̶e̶r̶ ̶5̶0̶$̶ ̶B̶l̶u̶e̶t̶o̶o̶t̶h̶ ̶P̶C̶I̶ ̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶̶a̶d̶a̶p̶t̶e̶r̶ (Already ordered, waiting its arrival), but currently I'm using a very good USB BT5.0 one (and no disconnections in mobile, only desyncs). Also experiencing a lot of questionable +2s.

I'm not currently using Cubeast as main app, not just because of this, but mainly because I can't stop the timer *with keys other than just spacebar*, and i'm already used to it (after tons and tons of solves like that, this is now a must have for me). I think this should be easy to add?

Other stuff - Gan launched Cubestation 2.0, I have been testing the beta for some days, is a hell of a improvement compared to the previous(abandoned) one, but they are still going at the wrong way in some areas, and doing things counterintuitively; (not really a endgame competition for you guys)
Example: needing to press a small button in the screen to next scramble while gives you 5 seconds to do nothing and it will leave(the room) automatically for you, why not the opposite or add a function to do U or U' to next/leave like briefcubing?
I think the problem with disconnection its not just with your app, after 30minutes or so my cube also disconnects from briefcubing( it's being godsent for drilling algs), ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶w̶h̶i̶l̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶n̶e̶c̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶C̶s̶t̶i̶m̶e̶r̶,̶ ̶I̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶c̶u̶b̶e̶ ̶a̶t̶ ̶a̶l̶l̶,̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶e̶x̶a̶c̶t̶ ̶s̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶b̶l̶u̶e̶t̶o̶o̶t̶h̶.̶c̶u̶b̶i̶n̶g̶ (working just fine on cstimer now!)


----------



## cubeast (Jul 26, 2020)

Henk said:


> Been experiencing a lot of desyncs with the Gan i2 on PC, and every time it disconnects automatically after some solves... Maybe I will buy a proper 50$ Bluetooth PCI adapter, but currently I'm using a very good USB BT5.0 one (and no disconnections in mobile, only desyncs). Also experiencing a lot of questionable +2s.



The bluetooth connection quality needs to be perfect. I have some ideas regarding how to improve the way the app works on poor connections, but I need to find time to work on it.



Henk said:


> I'm not currently using Cubeast as main app, not just because of this, but mainly because I can't stop the timer *with keys other than just spacebar*, and i'm already used to it (after tons and tons of solves like that, this is now a must have for me). I think this should be easy to add?



What keys would you like to use to start/stop the timer?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 26, 2020)

cubeast said:


> What keys would you like to use to start/stop the timer?


I think he wants every key to stop the timer like CSTimer.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 26, 2020)

cubeast said:


> What keys would you like to use to start/stop the timer?


Can you add this thing like a stackmat where you hold both control keys and let go to start it and then press any key to stop it?
I say any key because the control keys are tiny.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I think he wants every key to stop the timer like CSTimer.



Yes


----------



## cubeast (Aug 7, 2020)

The app is currently down . There's an issue on the side of the cloud provider. I've reported the problem, hopefully it'll be resolved soon.

The app was down for about 2 hours.


----------



## cubeast (Aug 16, 2020)

I've just deployed a fix for iPhones, the app hasn't been working there for the last few weeks. Should be fine now.


----------



## cubeast (Sep 12, 2020)

I've just created a discord server for Cubeast. If you want to hang out, discuss the app, report a bug or anything, feel free to join.


----------



## Henk (Sep 16, 2020)

cubeast said:


> The bluetooth connection quality needs to be perfect. I have some ideas regarding how to improve the way the app works on poor connections, but I need to find time to work on it.



My new bluetooth adapter arrived, I can now *solve* 7 feet away from my PC without desyncs...


----------



## HoshiYamazaki (Nov 30, 2020)

@Henk I have the same issue, and bought now the PCI-e Fenvi T919 wifi/bluetooth card (which contains broadcom), I wanted to get it since it supports Hackintosh too, and I to some specific stuff on macOS. For some reason when I use Asus BT-400 I get disconnects using 356i, even if my USB dongle is attached in front panel. The same issue I have with CSTimer and same cube, no issue with cube + cubestation on my S10e whatsover.

Will see how it fixes the problem


----------



## Henk (Nov 30, 2020)

HoshiYamazaki said:


> @Henk I have the same issue, and bought now the PCI-e Fenvi T919 wifi/bluetooth card (which contains broadcom), I wanted to get it since it supports Hackintosh too, and I to some specific stuff on macOS. For some reason when I use Asus BT-400 I get disconnects using 356i, even if my USB dongle is attached in front panel. The same issue I have with CSTimer and same cube, no issue with cube + cubestation on my S10e whatsover.
> 
> Will see how it fixes the problem



Interesting, I have now the PCI-e Fenvi AX200ngw (magnetic antenna version)


https://imgur.com/a/a4b1Ymt

Since I use windows it was the best pick for me, and it have been working flawlessly until now.
Hope it solves your issues too


----------



## comedyfish (Dec 14, 2020)

I haven't been able to connect my gan i v2 with the website (on mac) or via bluefy on iphone for ages now.

the cube works with the cubestation app so i think its something to do with cubeast not my cube. it used to work before.

Any other mac/iOS users having difficulties


----------



## Kraod (Mar 26, 2021)

Unable to connect with my new Gan iCarry. Is it supported yet ?


----------



## cubeast (Mar 26, 2021)

Not supported yet as I currently don't have it yet. I already pre-ordered on Cubicle so I should get one in May I think.


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Mar 26, 2021)

Are you planning to make it work with the Gan timer?


----------



## cubeast (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes, I actually have one already. I'll try to add support somewhere in the coming weeks.


----------



## HoshiYamazaki (Mar 31, 2021)

comedyfish said:


> I haven't been able to connect my gan i v2 with the website (on mac) or via bluefy on iphone for ages now.
> 
> the cube works with the cubestation app so i think its something to do with cubeast not my cube. it used to work before.
> 
> Any other mac/iOS users having difficulties



Sorry for late reply, but pretty much majority of wireless card with bluetooth support have problems with connection range, and I expect there can be problem with some really old of those in aged macs, and not really only.
For me connecting the cube works but I built custom Hackintosh which has PCIe wireless card inside.




Henk said:


> Interesting, I have now the PCI-e Fenvi AX200ngw (magnetic antenna version)
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/a4b1Ymt
> ...



Yeah, it works by now, connectivy range is only little bad, but I was testing it like half year ago. Maybe I will test it again since software updates can really fix these stuff.


----------



## Just Solve Cubing (Apr 14, 2021)

Can you make it so that the cube is rotated to put the cross that you are solving in the solve on the bottom so you can see what you are doing later better


----------



## Just Solve Cubing (Apr 14, 2021)

Also does it support the gan i carry. Also do you have to connect your stack at to the computer to do competitions


----------



## kubesolver (Apr 16, 2021)

Just Solve Cubing said:


> Can you make it so that th cube is rotated to put the cross that you are solving in the solve on the bottom so you can see what you are doing later better



That would be cool. And I would really love it. I am battliing with a friend frequently and we share each other screens and it is not a great spectator experience if they are doing LL on the B side.

My guess would be that the problem is in cubeast not preforming this kind of analysis on the client side during the solve but only after the solve is done on the server.


----------



## cubeast (May 16, 2021)

Just Solve Cubing said:


> Also does it support the gan i carry.



It does now.


----------



## iBonhomme (May 18, 2021)

2x2 giiker ?


----------



## cubeast (May 18, 2021)

iBonhomme said:


> 2x2 giiker ?



Not anytime soon.


----------



## Tabe (May 21, 2021)

Does Cubeast currently, or plan to in the future, support the Gan timer over Bluetooth?


----------



## cubeast (May 21, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Does Cubeast currently, or plan to in the future, support the Gan timer over Bluetooth?



I hope to add support for it next week.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 21, 2021)

I love this app, it is amazing!!! I got my best AO5 on 3x3 with it too!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 24, 2021)

Ngl, i have been doing really well with my smart cube, i use the gan i and after using cube beast for about 500 solves, i actually do the best on my smart cube, i have gotten two 10 second solves and a 12 sec average of 5 with a bunch of 14 and 13 ao5s

I cant wait to see where this software goes, but if i have to say anything bad, it is that i dont always want the solve to start right after scrambling. and i think you should add a normal 3x3 solving section/option.


----------



## freshcuber.de (May 24, 2021)

Hi, I use cubeast now for some months. Mostly in the later evening with some chillout music, practicing "screen only" solves with Rubik's Connected. But now, since I have the Gan i2, also for speedsolves.

Now I tried to track my (Old Pochmann) 3x3 blindfolded solves for the forums' weekly competition with my Gan i2. I hope that it helps me to find my mistakes. I do the official timing here on the website, but to make Cubeast start counting at the memo phase, I start with turning U4.

With help of some friends I found out how to use custom (external) scrambles. Btw: I guess this is much easier to find in Giiker Supercube app, but once I understood it I now come along well with this "hidden feature" in Cubeast.

Today I had a DNF (3 edges not solved). So I could not stop the cubeast timer after my 3bld attempt. First I had to solve the cube (with setup and u-perm). It would be great to have a DNF button in Cubeast (at least for custom scrambles) that stops and saves a DNF solve.

Thank you for Cubeast and spending so much energy in it.

Roland


----------



## freshcuber.de (May 24, 2021)

Hi again, a second suggestion, not so important as the DNF button. 

The mobile view is a mess at the bottom of the screen. The field with the last and best Singles and Averages mixes with the CFOP step diagram. The times fileld is transparent above the diagram, but if I scroll then it's not transparent above the cube animation and the lower elements. I have a screenshot attached that shows it.

And a little little 3rd suggestion: Maybe the field "copy scramble to clipboard" has enough room to show the name of the current session, too? Many times I forget to switch between my sessions for "screen only", for "speedsolving" and for "3bld".
Maybe that is only an old mans problem ;-) but Twisty Timer also became more adorable after showing the category name right under the event name...

Roland


----------



## cubeast (May 26, 2021)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> I cant wait to see where this software goes, but if i have to say anything bad, it is that i dont always want the solve to start right after scrambling.



When creating a new session you can change the 'Get ready time' to 'keypress'


----------



## cubeast (May 26, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Now I tried to track my (Old Pochmann) 3x3 blindfolded solves for the forums' weekly competition with my Gan i2. I hope that it helps me to find my mistakes. I do the official timing here on the website, but to make Cubeast start counting at the memo phase, I start with turning U4.



Yeah, Cubeast is not optimized for BLD for now at all. Sorry about that.


----------



## freshcuber.de (May 27, 2021)

I don't want you to optimize it for BLD, but only to give us a DNF button.


----------



## cubeast (May 28, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> I don't want you to optimize it for BLD, but only to give us a DNF button.



I'll add the DNF button soon.



freshcuber.de said:


> The mobile view is a mess at the bottom of the screen. The field with the last and best Singles and Averages mixes with the CFOP step diagram. The times fileld is transparent above the diagram, but if I scroll then it's not transparent above the cube animation and the lower elements. I have a screenshot attached that shows it.



Thanks! I'll add it to the todo list.


----------



## cubeast (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## freshcuber.de (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi, I made my next 3bld attempt, unfortunately it was dnf. How can I make cubeast stop and save the solve even when it was dnf? I tried to go to "Log" and the timer stopped, but the solve was not saved. Is there a chance to save dnf solves, even before you add the DNF button?


----------



## cubeast (Jun 13, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Hi, I made my next 3bld attempt, unfortunately it was dnf. How can I make cubeast stop and save the solve even when it was dnf? I tried to go to "Log" and the timer stopped, but the solve was not saved. Is there a chance to save dnf solves, even before you add the DNF button?



I've had that on my todo list for a while. It might have to wait until I'm done with my case recognition / exercises update.


----------



## cubeast (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## freshcuber.de (Jun 14, 2021)

cubeast said:


> I've had that on my todo list for a while. It might have to wait until I'm done with my case recognition / exercises update.



Sorry, I don't want to push you. I only thought if there were a workaround that I could use now before your update.

I will try to do something like U4 and then solve the rest of the cube with open eyes. Then I will see in the recognition where I stopped the blindfolded attempt.


----------



## geocine (Jun 21, 2021)

How do you go about adding support for new cubes? I am curious on the process as I have no idea how to do it, I want to learn from your code but since it is closed source I am unable to do that. 

Do you manually decrypt packets coming from the BLE connection? I want to create an application for my GAN, and was looking for an existing library out there. I think only cubeast supports it for now aside from the official GAN apps. I don't mind throwing a few dollars to donate to this project and at the same time learn how it was done.


----------



## cubeast (Jun 22, 2021)

geocine said:


> How do you go about adding support for new cubes? I am curious on the process as I have no idea how to do it, I want to learn from your code but since it is closed source I am unable to do that.
> 
> Do you manually decrypt packets coming from the BLE connection? I want to create an application for my GAN, and was looking for an existing library out there. I think only cubeast supports it for now aside from the official GAN apps. I don't mind throwing a few dollars to donate to this project and at the same time learn how it was done.



I assume you're talking about the Gan i Carry. The other Gan cubes are supported by csTimer and the cubing.js library. You can find both of their source codes on Github.

In general it's not easy. Gan makes it difficult on purpose. I guess they don't like 3rd party software connecting to their cubes. The i Carry adds another level of complexity when it comes to interacting with it because it uses the device's MAC address to encrypt messages, so the encryption key is different for every cube. I'm willing to share the details of the protocol in private, but it'd take some time for me to write a detailed description. I suggest you first start with other cubes, either Gans or other manufacturers. Once you have that working feel free to reach out.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 22, 2021)

cubeast said:


> I assume you're talking about the Gan i Carry. The other Gan cubes are supported by csTimer and the cubing.js library. You can find both of their source codes on Github.
> 
> In general it's not easy. Gan makes it difficult on purpose. I guess they don't like 3rd party software connecting to their cubes. The i Carry adds another level of complexity when it comes to interacting with it because it uses the device's MAC address to encrypt messages, so the encryption key is different for every cube. I'm willing to share the details of the protocol in private, but it'd take some time for me to write a detailed description. I suggest you first start with other cubes, either Gans or other manufacturers. Once you have that working feel free to reach out.


wow thank God I didn't buy that cube. I got a Giiker, will test it with your app as soon as it arrives


----------



## geocine (Jun 25, 2021)

cubeast said:


> I assume you're talking about the Gan i Carry. The other Gan cubes are supported by csTimer and the cubing.js library. You can find both of their source codes on Github.
> 
> In general it's not easy. Gan makes it difficult on purpose. I guess they don't like 3rd party software connecting to their cubes. The i Carry adds another level of complexity when it comes to interacting with it because it uses the device's MAC address to encrypt messages, so the encryption key is different for every cube. I'm willing to share the details of the protocol in private, but it'd take some time for me to write a detailed description. I suggest you first start with other cubes, either Gans or other manufacturers. Once you have that working feel free to reach out.



Thanks, they are already discussing it here https://github.com/cubing/cubing.js/issues/118


----------



## cubeast (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## povlhp (Jun 28, 2021)

That was fast with Moyu support. Are they sensible and have a public API ? Or do they keep their bad software to themself ?

Another thing, I have never been able to connect (Windows Edge Chromium, iOS Bluefy) to my iCarry by picking it from the list. I ALWAYS have to connect to new cube. It is a small thing, but from what I read on the cubing.js github, it should remember it.


----------



## cubeast (Jun 28, 2021)

povlhp said:


> That was fast with Moyu support. Are they sensible and have a public API ? Or do they keep their bad software to themself ?



No public API, but the API itself is not encrypted and the nicest and most advanced out of all the manufacturers. They also invited me to their test program knowing fully who I am, so it looks like they're open to 3rd party apps connecting to their cubes.



povlhp said:


> Another thing, I have never been able to connect (Windows Edge Chromium, iOS Bluefy) to my iCarry by picking it from the list. I ALWAYS have to connect to new cube. It is a small thing, but from what I read on the cubing.js github, it should remember it.



Can you PM me your email that you've signup up with on Cubeast? I'll have a look at your settings.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi, I have annother little (and not very important) suggestion:
I have a session called "Roux" which is not my main method. So every time I change to that session, I also have to switch the method manually also to Roux. It would be nice if you can use a standard method for each session.
What do you think about that?


----------



## cubeast (Jun 29, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Hi, I have annother little (and not very important) suggestion:
> I have a session called "Roux" which is not my main method. So every time I change to that session, I also have to switch the method manually also to Roux. It would be nice if you can use a standard method for each session.
> What do you think about that?



I could add a method field to the session settings. That would force the selection of a given method.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm looking forward to use this app. My giiker will arrive anytime soon so I can post my first impressions


----------



## povlhp (Jun 30, 2021)

Could we get a timer type to the session as well ? I still end up doing first solve as touch rather than cube quite often.


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 30, 2021)

I have already expressed similar sentiment that most settings like timer and method should be per session. 
And current session should be a device setting (cookie?) So that I always have phone session active with cube timer on the phone.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 8, 2021)

thanks for this software! it is very well made and useful for me


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you for a very nice software. It works for me on both my Android mobile and on the PC. I am using the Moyu AI Cube and have found Cubeast wonderful for aggregating solve stats and for analysis. I have one suggestion for your consideration. 

I am learning Roux and I build both blocks at the same time, i.e. not waiting for the first block to finish before adding pairs to the other block if I find a pair (belonging to the other block) that is easy or convenient to do at the time. I noticed that the Cubeast stats for the Left Block is not necessarily for that block, but rather for the First Block. For example, if I finished the Right Block first, I would find the time up to that point reported by Cubeast as the time for the Left Block. If this is indeed the case, then I think it may be good to call the blocks, First Block and Second Block instead of Left Block and Right Block. That means the First Block is the first block that is finished. However, it would be even better, if you can make the software recognise the Left and Right Block pairs as they are being inserted and accumulate the times actually used for building each block. At this time it appears to me, that the time spent building the First Block includes time used to build the second block. That is why, I think, the time for my first block (or Left Block as reported by Cubeast) is almost always significantly more than for the second block. I hope I have described the matter clearly. I am able to check the total time by adding the two times together, and that is helpful. It would be even better I think if there can be more clarity in those two block building time for analytical purposes.

(I always set up both the Blue-White edge piece and the Green-White edge piece on the left and right side respectively, when I start solving, so that I can insert pairs whether they are for the Blue or the Green block without waiting for one block to finish before starting the next.)


----------



## cubeast (Aug 11, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Thank you for a very nice software. It works for me on both my Android mobile and on the PC. I am using the Moyu AI Cube and have found Cubeast wonderful for aggregating solve stats and for analysis. I have one suggestion for your consideration.
> 
> I am learning Roux and I build both blocks at the same time, i.e. not waiting for the first block to finish before adding pairs to the other block if I find a pair (belonging to the other block) that is easy or convenient to do at the time. I noticed that the Cubeast stats for the Left Block is not necessarily for that block, but rather for the First Block. For example, if I finished the Right Block first, I would find the time up to that point reported by Cubeast as the time for the Left Block. If this is indeed the case, then I think it may be good to call the blocks, First Block and Second Block instead of Left Block and Right Block. That means the First Block is the first block that is finished. However, it would be even better, if you can make the software recognise the Left and Right Block pairs as they are being inserted and accumulate the times actually used for building each block. At this time it appears to me, that the time spent building the First Block includes time used to build the second block. That is why, I think, the time for my first block (or Left Block as reported by Cubeast) is almost always significantly more than for the second block. I hope I have described the matter clearly. I am able to check the total time by adding the two times together, and that is helpful. It would be even better I think if there can be more clarity in those two block building time for analytical purposes.
> 
> (I always set up both the Blue-White edge piece and the Green-White edge piece on the left and right side respectively, when I start solving, so that I can insert pairs whether they are for the Blue or the Green block without waiting for one block to finish before starting the next.)


I understand what you want me to do, but I'm afraid I'll have to refuse.

First of all what you describe would be more difficult to implement than it seems. What if someone does a couple of turns that solve something in the first and second blocks at the same time? What if someone does turns which for example pair up two pieces, but don't place them in the right position yet and then proceeds to solve some pieces from the other block? The entire thing becomes much more complex than the current analysis.

It'd also require me to spend a good amount of time on it. Sounds like it could be up to few days of work. I currently have a long todo list of things to work on and not as much time as I'd like. I need to select things I'm working on carefully. If your request would be made by the majority of Roux users then I'd seriously consider it, but you're the first person to mention it.

Sorry for my answer being so blunt, but it's honest.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you for you quick reply and the explanation. I understand. No problem. Cheers.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 13, 2021)

Here's a couple more issues I have with Cubeast and I would like to bring to your attention. 

1. The video/animation replay feature is great, as I can see where I get bogged down and made mistakes etc. It works fine for normal replays. However, if I rewind and then FF, back and forth a few times, by dragging the blue dot, the slider, sometimes some of the cube pieces displayed would disappear. Maybe their images were not refreshed. See photo attached. Moyu AI Cube and Dell laptop used.

2. This is related to the previous problem I reported about how the step times for Roux block building is inaccurately reported by Cubeast. It happened more than once, and I think I am not the only one experiencing this, as I believe other Roux cubers also do the same thing. 

I build a right block on the left and a green one on the right, but often I would ignore the centre pieces of those blocks when building the blocks, since getting them in place would mean more restriction in moves. Then, later, when the blocks are complete except for the blue and green centre pieces, I will do a few easy turns to put those centre pieces in the right place. Of course, being opposite one another, when the blue centre piece is put in the right place, the green centre piece will also be put in at the same time, i.e. both blocks are finished at exactly the same time. Cubeast would put the total time for building both blocks as time used to build the "Left Block". See photo. This looks odd. Also, there is no Recognition time for any of block building steps at all, even though I had lengthy pauses between those execution steps. An easy fix is to give half of the total block building time as the step time for each block, but I am not sure if that is necessary correct and I wonder what your thoughts are if you are already aware of it. 





Thanks for your attention.


----------



## YiG (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey there, been using cubeast on my android tablet (Samsung Tab A7) I installed it via chrome. If I use my gan cubes the animations and times synch pretty well but using my moyu ai the animations take ages to go through, sometimes up to a minute after I finish. When the animation finishes the timer and results page does show the correct time, just a pain having to wait for it to finish before I can carry on... is this likely due to me using cubeast on a tablet??


----------



## cubeast (Aug 16, 2021)

YiG said:


> Hey there, been using cubeast on my android tablet (Samsung Tab A7) I installed it via chrome. If I use my gan cubes the animations and times synch pretty well but using my moyu ai the animations take ages to go through, sometimes up to a minute after I finish. When the animation finishes the timer and results page does show the correct time, just a pain having to wait for it to finish before I can carry on... is this likely due to me using cubeast on a tablet??


I've had other users report that as well, I'll be looking into it.


----------



## cubeast (Aug 16, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Here's a couple more issues I have with Cubeast and I would like to bring to your attention.
> 
> 1. The video/animation replay feature is great, as I can see where I get bogged down and made mistakes etc. It works fine for normal replays. However, if I rewind and then FF, back and forth a few times, by dragging the blue dot, the slider, sometimes some of the cube pieces displayed would disappear. Maybe their images were not refreshed. See photo attached. Moyu AI Cube and Dell laptop used.
> 
> ...



1) I've seen it happen a few times, but don't have a reliable way of reproducing this issue yet. I'll look into it.

2) Cubeast will not support any 'variations' on solving methods for now. Cubeast after each turn checks which parts of the cube are solved and based not that decides if a step is solved or not. This is deeply ingrained into the entire app. What you suggest would introduce a lot more complexity to the entire thing. Cubeast currently supports more than 10 methods. I can't have dedicated, extra logic for each of those as that's just too much work for me.


----------



## RadicalRick (Aug 16, 2021)

cubeast said:


> Just one word, like in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fixed in the current version. I haven't had the time to record an updated video yet.


I could help this site be a thousand times better. It can become the go-to site for every cuber. Need a couple of things added.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks, for your attention. Here's one more:

I wish the selection for Scrambling (Random, Self-Scramble or Recorded Scramble, or Typed In) could be saved for each user, or for each session. I have to select again the same one each time I start Cubeast because it always goes back to "Random Scramble". I like to use Self-Scramble, and also Cube as the timer for normal practise, as it saves much time in setup. My Cube timer selection is kept when I exit, but not my selection for Scrambling. I also wish that the little blue button "The cube is scrambled" could be assigned to the space bar on a PC or a tap on the mobile phone, when the Cube is selected as the timer. Having to click on a small button numerous times in a practise session is not ideal, even for me and I do very little solves compared to most others.


----------



## YiG (Aug 16, 2021)

cubeast said:


> I've had other users report that as well, I'll be looking into it.


Ok, if you need any logs or further info let me know


----------



## freshcuber.de (Aug 19, 2021)

I also have problems with the laggy animation in Cubeast, only if I use the new Moyu Ai. Here is an example solve. After OLL I waited until the animation finished. That's why you see a break of ~10 seconds before I finished with a T perm:





Cubeast


By leveraging the Bluetooth connectivity of modern cubes Cubeast aims to provide a new set of insights and tools to help you become a better cuber. It records, stores and analyzes all of your solves.




app.cubeast.com


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 19, 2021)

99% of the time, when I am solving, I am looking at the cube and not at the animation or anything on the screen. I wish it's possible to turn the animation off (and on when needed), and I wonder if that might improve response or the comm between the cube and Cubeast, and hopefully it can save some battery on the phone.


----------



## cubeast (Aug 19, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> I also have problems with the laggy animation in Cubeast, only if I use the new Moyu Ai. Here is an example solve. After OLL I waited until the animation finished. That's why you see a break of ~10 seconds before I finished with a T perm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried using the MoYu app? One other user with the same issue experienced the same problem on the MoYu app, which means it probably is a cube issue.


----------



## Greycube (Aug 19, 2021)

cubeast said:


> Have you tried using the MoYu app? One other user with the same issue experienced the same problem on the MoYu app, which means it probably is a cube issue.


I have the same problem with lag. When I switch to the Moyu app it works well. Go back to cubeast the lag appears again. Everything registers well, but I do have time to put the kettle on.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Aug 24, 2021)

My Moyu Ai also works fine in the Moyu app, and Gan, Rubiks, Giiker work fine also in Cubeast. It's only the Moyu Ai in Cubeast that lags so much.


----------



## cubeast (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Greycube (Aug 30, 2021)

Well done! Gave the Moyu Ai a go using the Samsung and now works perfect. 
Who will boil my kettle now?


----------



## freshcuber.de (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi, I just checked it with Moyu Ai. Great now. Thank you so much.

When I tested the new DNF button and chose "continue" during the solve, I solved the cube then completely (both in app and in reality), but I was nevertheless asked if that solve was DNF my fault or if it was desynced. So I lost that solve for nothing. Seems to be a bug in there.


----------



## cubeast (Aug 30, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Hi, I just checked it with Moyu Ai. Great now. Thank you so much.
> 
> When I tested the new DNF button and chose "continue" during the solve, I solved the cube then completely (both in app and in reality), but I was nevertheless asked if that solve was DNF my fault or if it was desynced. So I lost that solve for nothing. Seems to be a bug in there.


Thanks! Will fix it soon.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi, Are there other Roux cubers using Cubeast? I am wondering what your experience has been. I am still having problems because Cubeast report the wrong step times for each of the blocks. This time, the problem is that Cubeast could not detect when the 2 blocks were finished. The time for the completion of the first block (Right Block, or the Green Block) was correct. Cubeast however did not know when I finished the second block. Check the animation below. My Left Block is blue and my Right Block green. The block building finished after 37.17 seconds, about half way into the solve.

https://cbst.link/s/bdaSVhjxByB6QLQFgZ3cvo

This was already reported, but I am just wondering if others also have issues, or whether I am the only one.


----------



## iBonhomme (Sep 5, 2021)

hi, no problem for me. all steps of solves are detected.








14.64s Speedsolving solve by iBonhomme on Cubeast






cbst.link


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks. It could be me! I use Moyu Ai Cube. Or, it could because I do things differently. My first block building moves are not always for the Left block. It can be for building the Right Block, as in this case. In fact, I continue to build both blocks at the same time, depending on which colour pieces are more convenient to work on at the time. It's beginner block building. I don't think the cube used is the problem.


----------



## povlhp (Sep 5, 2021)

Looks like a bug. Has not seen that before. 
i have had another problem with it guessing down wrong so at least FB had wrong moves.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 5, 2021)

Just in case you haven't tried this when using the animation, there is a very nice feature in Cubeast. The cube's orientation can be moved by clicking on a spot near the cube and dragging it around to rotate it. As a Roux user, holding the cube usually in a fixed position, this feature is very useful, esp for beginners. I drag the cube so that Red is facing me, since that would have the cube's Blue block on the left and Green block on the right. It is necessary to start dragging from different spots near the cube to get it to rotate to the desired position. I also rotate the cube slightly to see the other hidden sides when necessary, after pausing the replay. Pausing, checking visually, resuming, ... that is is a really nice feature to help me to walk through again a solve and see how good or bad I did , much better than looking at U, F' M R etc recorded when analysing or doing re-construction.


----------



## lawofthecube (Sep 5, 2021)

Will you be making the GAN timer work with just the timer please?

Don't want to use a wire or have to use a smart cube with it...


----------



## cubeast (Sep 5, 2021)

lawofthecube said:


> Will you be making the GAN timer work with just the timer please?
> 
> Don't want to use a wire or have to use a smart cube with it...



I'm not planning to, sorry.


----------



## cubeast (Sep 5, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Hi, Are there other Roux cubers using Cubeast? I am wondering what your experience has been. I am still having problems because Cubeast report the wrong step times for each of the blocks. This time, the problem is that Cubeast could not detect when the 2 blocks were finished. The time for the completion of the first block (Right Block, or the Green Block) was correct. Cubeast however did not know when I finished the second block. Check the animation below. My Left Block is blue and my Right Block green. The block building finished after 37.17 seconds, about half way into the solve.
> 
> https://cbst.link/s/bdaSVhjxByB6QLQFgZ3cvo
> 
> This was already reported, but I am just wondering if others also have issues, or whether I am the only one.


I hope to be working on this soon.


----------



## lawofthecube (Sep 6, 2021)

cubeast said:


> I'm not planning to, sorry.


----------



## cubeast (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## freshcuber.de (Sep 12, 2021)

> Main features:
> 
> solve analysis and playback - multiple methods supported (including Roux), new methods can be added easily



Hi [add name here] 

If "new methods can be added easily", what do you think about this idea:

Add a method "corners/edges" that recognizes as one step if all corners are solved and as the second step if all edges are solved. AND the other way around: first all edges and then all corners.

This would be an 'easily added' solving method that would help us blind solvers very much, because that's how most blind methods work. I don't know if there is much else we need (since we got the DNF button, thanks again).

I guess, this "method" is easier to add than most other methods, because it has only to check if all edges or all corners are in place, then start step2 and then check for the complete solve.

Happy cubing (and programming),
Roland

PS: Cubeast on my web sites:


Cubeast | Rolands Zauberwürfel-Blog – freshcuber.de










Welcher Bluetooth-Cube ist der Beste?


Inzwischen habe ich doch einige 3×3-Smartcubes in meiner Sammlung. Und so wird es Zeit für eine persönliche Rangliste und für eine tabellarische Übersicht, in der die Unterschiede deutlich wer…




cubingfreunde.wordpress.com


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 13, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Hi [add name here]
> 
> If "new methods can be added easily", what do you think about this idea:
> 
> ...



Good suggestion.

I also have a suggestion, that there can be a way to let us time only block building in Roux, as a "method" or a trainer. At this time, unless I missed something, I have to finish the solve to get my block building times. It would be great for Roux and some other users to be able to just practise block building, a time consuming step and the main hurdle to better times.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 19, 2021)

I wish that something can also be done about this problem. It seems to happen once every other day. After completing a solve, Cubeast when run from a Windows PC occasionally freezes (the blue arc just keep turning on and on). And, it seems to happen usually when you seem to have a very good solve, but you will never find out the time for it. The only way to get out of it is to exit. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## awh (Oct 19, 2021)

Any chance of seeing longer averages like the Ao500 or Ao1000? I just got to 500ish solves and your site has cut 20 seconds off my solve time so far, so thanks for that!


----------



## cubeast (Oct 20, 2021)

awh said:


> Any chance of seeing longer averages like the Ao500 or Ao1000? I just got to 500ish solves and your site has cut 20 seconds off my solve time so far, so thanks for that!


I currently don't have that on my todo list. Maybe someday....


----------



## freshcuber.de (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi Atteo, I still struggle to use your great app for blindsolves. Very nice that we now have the DNF button (Abort Solve), but only if I have a success then I can re-play and analyze it. But then I had the right memo and right execution. Not really necessary to review it.

But if I made a DNF, then it would be very helpful to show the recorded moves and animation so that I can find my error.

Also for non-blinders it might be useful to play DNFs: For example you could share nice patterns with it. 

I guess it's not a big deal to make DNF attempts also playable, or is it?

PS: I thought about supporting your app by giving some money, but I will not sign up for this paddle monthly contract. Maybe one day there is an easier way like Paypal - without an extra contract for each website, podcast, app, or whatever I want to support...


----------



## Greycube (Oct 21, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Hi Atteo, I still struggle to use your great app for blindsolves.


Use https://www.trainbld.com/ for blind. It's still in early stages but works very well and posts your solve to cubedb for review.

Cubeast is an amazing program but can't be everything for everyone. A lot of work for one person.

Edit... ugh hating posting on a phone


----------



## freshcuber.de (Oct 21, 2021)

Greycube said:


> Cubeast is an amazing program but can't be everything for everyone.



I know. But I only ask for minor changes, not a 3bld reconstructor.

Thank you anyway for telling me about trainbld.com. Unfortunately it does not find my Gan Monster Go and also does not connect to my Gan i Carry smart cubes. And my Gan i2 makes tooo many desync errors, so that it makes no sense to try.


----------



## cubeast (Nov 3, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Hi Atteo, I still struggle to use your great app for blindsolves. Very nice that we now have the DNF button (Abort Solve), but only if I have a success then I can re-play and analyze it. But then I had the right memo and right execution. Not really necessary to review it.
> 
> But if I made a DNF, then it would be very helpful to show the recorded moves and animation so that I can find my error.



Yeah. I've had it on my todo list for a while. I'll get to it when I can.


----------



## GodCubing (Dec 27, 2021)

My stackmat doesn't connect to Cubeast, but it was just working fine with CStimer. Is there something different I should be doing?


----------



## cubeast (Jan 2, 2022)

Have you tried the things mentioned in the FAQ (last question)?


----------



## gsingh (Jan 3, 2022)

1v1 battles or rooms soon?


----------



## cubeast (Jan 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 1v1 battles or rooms soon?



It's high on my todo list, but will take time to develop. Don't expect it sooner than 2nd half of this year.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 9, 2022)

is there a way to import scramble?


----------



## cubeast (Jan 9, 2022)

Sajwo said:


> is there a way to import scramble?


Yes. You have to enable custom scrambles for a given session. After that a button will appear that'll let you change the source of the scrambles.


----------



## Meatalic_Cuber (Jan 9, 2022)

cubeast said:


> I'm excited to announce that the first version of Cubeast is live!
> 
> cubeast.com​
> By leveraging the Bluetooth connectivity of modern cubes Cubeast aims to provide a new set of insights and tools to help you become a better cuber. It records, stores and analyzes all of your solves.
> ...


Kool


----------



## gsingh (Jan 23, 2022)

are you planning to add gyroscope support?


----------



## cubeast (Feb 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


> are you planning to add gyroscope support?


Sorry I didn't respond sooner.

Yes, gyroscope support is on the todolist, but will take a few months to implement. I'll probably be working on battle mode first.

v3 which adds case recognition, algorithms drill and intuitive solving training for premium users has landed today.


----------



## Aal_ (Feb 27, 2022)

Awesome software cubeast. One question that may seem obvious. I couldn't find a way to display percentages of time of cross, f2l, oll, pll. I can see the times for each individual step. Am I missing it somewhere? My target is to reach f2l at 62% point of the solve. Is there a way to see that calculation? Thanks.


----------



## Burrito (Feb 28, 2022)

Is this open source? If it is, I would love to look at the GitHub as I do a bit of React Js myself


----------



## cubeast (Feb 28, 2022)

Aal_ said:


> Awesome software cubeast. One question that may seem obvious. I couldn't find a way to display percentages of time of cross, f2l, oll, pll. I can see the times for each individual step. Am I missing it somewhere? My target is to reach f2l at 62% point of the solve. Is there a way to see that calculation? Thanks.


Right now no. It wasn't a feature that was requested a lot to be honest and I have currently to plans to work on it, although that may change in the future.

It's a bit more work but you could calculate percentages yourself using the CSV export feature and using excel or something similar.


----------



## Garf (Feb 28, 2022)

I've got an idea for future updates: a 3-blind mode, where the timer starts as soon you finish the scramble (for memo), then does splits for edges and corners (op, m2, orozco, and Op, orozco, and 3-style for corners). It could also track what letter pairs are used for training in the academy, and you can choose what method you use for edges/corners.


----------



## cubeast (Mar 1, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I've got an idea for future updates: a 3-blind mode, where the timer starts as soon you finish the scramble (for memo), then does splits for edges and corners (op, m2, orozco, and Op, orozco, and 3-style for corners). It could also track what letter pairs are used for training in the academy, and you can choose what method you use for edges/corners.


Thanks for the suggestion.

BLD is on the todo list, but it'll have to wait a while. I have a bunch of stuff on my todo list that I want to do before that, so, sadly, don't expect it implemented any time soon.


----------



## cubeast (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## cubeast (Mar 3, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> Is this open source? If it is, I would love to look at the GitHub as I do a bit of React Js myself


Cubeast is not open source and the frontend uses Angular


----------



## Burrito (Mar 7, 2022)

Can you please add Roux training support if possible? And my account won’t use timer, it insists for a Bluetooth cube


----------



## cubeast (Mar 7, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> Can you please add Roux training support if possible? And my account won’t use timer, it insists for a Bluetooth cube


Cubeast is specifically made for Bluetooth cubes and only works with Bluetooth cubes.

What do you mean by Roux training? Currently there's CMLL training and first block training. Keep in mind that those training exercises are available only to premium users.


----------



## Burrito (Mar 7, 2022)

cubeast said:


> Cubeast is specifically made for Bluetooth cubes and only works with Bluetooth cubes.
> 
> What do you mean by Roux training? Currently there's CMLL training and first block training. Keep in mind that those training exercises are available only to premium users.


Ohhh that’s why. I’m not premium.


----------



## cubeast (Mar 7, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> Ohhh that’s why. I’m not premium.


There's a free 14 day trial available to everybody if you haven't used it up yet.


----------



## GodCubing (Mar 12, 2022)

Is this a bug?


----------



## cubeast (Mar 12, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> Is this a bug?
> View attachment 18841


Yes. A fix will be published in a few hours. Thanks!


----------



## cubeast (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## GodCubing (Mar 12, 2022)

cubeast said:


> Yes. A fix will be published in a few hours. Thanks!


Great, no problem!


----------



## Foreright (Mar 16, 2022)

cubeast said:


> Cubeast is specifically made for Bluetooth cubes and only works with Bluetooth cubes.
> 
> What do you mean by Roux training? Currently there's CMLL training and first block training. Keep in mind that those training exercises are available only to premium users.



On the "CMLL training" mentioned above, are you planning to add a mode where you solve algs having scrambled the cube to that state shown rather than having to try to work out which alg to do from the 2d cube on the screen? That would be far better IMO.


----------



## cubeast (Aug 8, 2022)

Foreright said:


> On the "CMLL training" mentioned above, are you planning to add a mode where you solve algs having scrambled the cube to that state shown rather than having to try to work out which alg to do from the 2d cube on the screen? That would be far better IMO.



Yes. (Sorry for not answering this sooner)


----------



## cubeast (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## thomas.sch (Aug 11, 2022)

I have done some OLL training in the academy and a few solves but the "Cases" button show always "Case statistics - No stats yet".
Is there no view were I can e.g. have a look at all Sune cases solved aso?

And why is there no replay for the training? If I made an error I will be able to figure out what the problem was.


----------



## cubeast (Aug 12, 2022)

thomas.sch said:


> I have done some OLL training in the academy and a few solves but the "Cases" button show always "Case statistics - No stats yet".


There is a bug in the case stats, I'll be working on it soon.



> And why is there no replay for the training? If I made an error I will be able to figure out what the problem was.


Not for now, but I'll add it to my todo list.


----------



## cubeast (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## cubeast (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## thomas.sch (Aug 12, 2022)

Thanks a lot! The statistic is now visible! Looks like I will buy the premium if the 2 weeks are over ;-)

Another question: Why is not possible to add cases to exercises?

At the moment I have 2 big exercises: One for OLL with 48 OLLs and One for PLL with 18 PLLs (only G1). Now I learned G3 and I would be able to just add it so that the case statistic of the other 18 cases is just continued.

Same if I learn a new OLL. First I will do this in a own exercise. Lets say learn all L-Cases. But if this cases are safe I would add them to my existing "Full-OLL-Exercise" to not "loose" the continuity of the case statistic?


----------



## cubeast (Aug 12, 2022)

thomas.sch said:


> Thanks a lot! The statistic is now visible! Looks like I will buy the premium if the 2 weeks are over ;-)
> 
> Another question: Why is not possible to add cases to exercises?
> 
> ...


It simply wasn't implemented yet, but it's a good feature indeed. I'll try to have it implemented in a week or two.


----------



## Foreright (Sep 20, 2022)

I think I asked this before but for exercises, how much development effort would it be to actually have the cube scrambled to the reverse of the alg in question and then solve? I simply cannot get used to trying to decipher a CMLL case from what's on the screen when my cube doesn't reflect the same thing... ideally I'd like to see a full implementation of the onionhoney CMLL trainer if at all possible (https://onionhoney.github.io/roux-trainers/#cmll). Learning algs in this way is one of the key attractions I'd see in actually using a smartcube


----------



## cubeast (Sep 22, 2022)

Foreright said:


> I think I asked this before but for exercises, how much development effort would it be to actually have the cube scrambled to the reverse of the alg in question and then solve? I simply cannot get used to trying to decipher a CMLL case from what's on the screen when my cube doesn't reflect the same thing... ideally I'd like to see a full implementation of the onionhoney CMLL trainer if at all possible (https://onionhoney.github.io/roux-trainers/#cmll). Learning algs in this way is one of the key attractions I'd see in actually using a smartcube


It's one of the most requested features indeed. I'm currently working on a solver that is a required component for this, but can't make any promises as to when it'll be implemented.


----------



## flcu (Dec 6, 2022)

Hi Cubeast

I'm a new cuber, and love cubeast and it has helped me improve quite significantly, thank you for a great program!

One suggestion: Do you think it would be worthwhile to add a trend- and/or average-line to the statistics graphs? That way, one could see which way the development is currently going.

Thank you and keep up the great work
Flavio


----------



## cubeast (Dec 7, 2022)

flcu said:


> Hi Cubeast
> 
> I'm a new cuber, and love cubeast and it has helped me improve quite significantly, thank you for a great program!
> 
> ...


Hey! Thanks for the suggestion.

The statistics section needs an overhaul in general. It's on my todo list, but I have a few other things on my todo list before that so I can't tell when it'll be done.


----------



## sboagy (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi Cubeast. Feature request. For scrambles, I'd like an "Again" button to do the same scramble over again. Because I like to try different variations of a solve. Seems like an easy feature to add?


----------



## cubeast (Dec 12, 2022)

sboagy said:


> Hi Cubeast. Feature request. For scrambles, I'd like an "Again" button to do the same scramble over again. Because I like to try different variations of a solve. Seems like an easy feature to add?


Thanks. I'll add it to my todo list.


----------



## gsingh (Tuesday at 1:04 AM)

gsingh said:


> 1v1 battles or rooms soon?


coming soon hopefully?


----------



## cubeast (Tuesday at 7:47 AM)

I'm sorry to disappoint, but not soon.

I'm working on Cubeast quite a bit these days, but the last few months I've been concentrating on a rewrite of my puzzles library in Rust. In will allow me to add features like live solve analysis, cube solver, showing how optimal your crosses are, supporting more strange methods. This is on top of some purely technical advantages. It needed to be done sooner or later and is quite time consuming. Once I'm done I'm hoping new features will be rolling out more often.


----------



## OldSwiss (Tuesday at 9:07 AM)

Wow, that sounds cool. Good reasons for a premium membership


----------

